# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Get dimensions from a PDF file

## davesexcel

I have gone to PDF forums with no luck in an answer.
Why not try this network of 200,000 members.

We get plans sent to us in PDF.

Sometimes these plans suck in dimensioning.

Is there a PDF converter available that has a dimensioning tool?

----------


## batman07

Hi davesexcel,

I use PDF Xchange viewer for dimensioning of pdf files, see attached screenshot.


Regards.

----------


## davesexcel

> I use PDF Xchange viewer for dimensioning of pdf files, see attached screenshot.



Thanks,
I have checked it, just need to figure out how to set the scaling and get set it to not display metric.

----------


## batman07

> Thanks,
> I have checked it, just need to figure out how to set the scaling and get set it to not display metric.



The scale of your drawing can be set, see screenshot, and you can also control the display of units by the dropdown list shown in setting your scale.

----------

